# How do I sign up for Gmail?



## avinandan (May 7, 2006)

How do i sign up for gmail. I'm dying to get a gmail account. please help


----------



## //siddhartha// (May 7, 2006)

Send me a mail to: siddhartha.sw@gmail.com I will send you a GMail account invite..
And plz post REQUESTS in the In General forum board under the INVITATIONS thread.. .
>> Sid ( *sidroy.wordpress.com/ )


----------



## Manoj A Pillai (May 7, 2006)

avinandan said:
			
		

> How do i sign up for gmail. I'm dying to get a gmail account. please help



You need to be invited by somebody who already have a gmail account. Pl ask a friend of yours who has a gmail account to send invite to you. A person having a gmail account can invite 15 new mwmbers.


----------



## Manoj A Pillai (May 7, 2006)

Refer to my previous reply. If you dont have any friend with gmail account I can send you an invite.


----------



## //siddhartha// (May 7, 2006)

Not 15...  Manoj,, a GMail ID owner can invite about 100 new members and as you keep inviting.. the nos. decreases and then again increases to 100..
>> Sid (*sidroy.wordpress.com/ )


----------



## demoninside9 (May 7, 2006)

youn can create gmail account without invitation
see how:-------

*www.google.com/accounts/NewAccount


if u liked it, so plzzz reply me!
thanks


----------



## aryayush (May 7, 2006)

demoninside9 said:
			
		

> youn can create gmail account without invitation
> see how:-------
> 
> *www.google.com/accounts/NewAccount
> ...


Yeah, I created my account without an invite ages ago.


----------



## avinandan (May 7, 2006)

demoninside9 said:
			
		

> youn can create gmail account without invitation
> see how:-------
> 
> *www.google.com/accounts/NewAccount
> ...


I hav a google account but i'm unable to login using it.BTW thanx sid for sending the invitation.


----------



## rajkumar_personal (May 7, 2006)

Hey...

Its hard to get accounts that way !

At least I was unlucky enough to not get one that way !

Someone in the Digit Forum helped me get one by sending an invite and (it might sound crazy) right now I am the best supplier  of Gmail accounts to my pals in school or to anyone who needs one from me !


----------



## saurabh.sauron (May 7, 2006)

*www.bytetest.com
it is a gmail inviter. i made my account from there.

shouldnt this be part of the invitation thread?


----------



## khansdream (May 12, 2006)

*Great*

Lots of guys are crying for gmail invitation. I really appreciate your finding, gr8 guy, carry on. If you are looking for a job contact me.


----------



## //siddhartha// (May 12, 2006)

You are WELCOME, Avinandan..

>> Siddhartha (*sidroy.wordpress.com/ )


----------



## satyamy (May 12, 2006)

Any Body Wants Gmail Account?
Just Drop a line on my Email ID 
satyamyadav@gmail.com
n i'll invite U

Regards
Satyam Yadav


----------



## vignesh (May 12, 2006)

Now...you don`t need an invite...Google shows the signup for google services.. not on the gmail login page but..


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 12, 2006)

Please post your request for invites here : The Invitation Thread


----------

